# RIP Graffix



## Artic6 (May 10, 2010)

My leopard gecko died today at 08:30......RIP little buddy miss you loads


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

ss for your loss, R.I.P wee leo


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

R.i.p....


----------

